
Show HN: WeHatePasswords – Ditch passwords for easy to remember pixel art - 1mbsite
https://wehatepasswords.com
======
anfilt
I am not sure how this prevents the 2 problems with passwords. Mainly password
reuse them or people choose something to guessable.

I suspect people here will choose only simple shapes and won't use all the
colours. It also is not currently compatible with password managers. I suspect
there is even users of a password manager might reuse what ever they drew
here. Secondly, it has the problem that this input method can't be easily
obscured from an over the shoulder snooping.

------
1mbsite
Today I'm introducing you all to a new project of mine called WeHatePasswords.
The project's goal is to make your password inputs more intuitive by allowing
your members to use a memorable picture for their password as opposed to some
complicated text. While this approach to security looks simple on the surface
there is 28,430,288,000,000,000,000 possible password combinations so it's
definitely not an easy task for somebody to brute force a pixel art password.
I have a working demo available on the homepage and instructions on how to add
WeHatePasswords to your own site; it's a quick and easy process! Thanks for
checking out WeHatePasswords I hope you found it useful or entertaining ️

------
jclos
It's an interesting idea (although I don't think it would be very practical as
an actual password) but you should also have some indicator other than colour
to differentiate different types of input, for people who might be colour-
blind.

~~~
1mbsite
That's a really great idea I will add icons for each color

